# Steelhead Gender???



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Hello friends,

Ive heard a few tips and so on....but im still not sure if i can tell. So....

How do YOU determine the gender of a steelhead you just caught?

(without harming the fish)

Thanks!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The nose of the Hen is shorter and rounded in appearance. The Buck has a more elongated and pointed nose and also has a defined lower jaw with an upturned tip called a Kipe. As the male approaches peak spawning time the Kipe will be well developed and defined. Just type in Steelhead Pictures and go to the John Nagy site. You will see both a large Buck and a large Hen which shows what I have described.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

ASK IT IF IT LIKES TO CUDDLE..IF THE ANSWER IS YES,ITS A HEN FOR SURE


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

lol argee! 

thanks sd.... ill check them out!


----------



## Mattgmann (Sep 27, 2004)

MALE













FEMALE










Pretty easy to distinguish the difference even in fresh fish like these. The kipe gives it away, but as you can see, there's a different body shape to the fish as well. After fish have been in the river a bit, the males drasticly change color like the fish below.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

interesting....thanks for posting matt!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

That is one FAT male!!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

awesome pictures and info, thanks all..... geez those are some nice fish! my personal best now looks like a guppy.... ARGH! lol


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Nic pics - Hardwater - steelhead don't have a "gender" (a politically correct term) they can be of the male or female sex - unisex salmonids are very rare. Males have a kype this time of year - females heads are smaller proportionatly. If you are still unsure you can always lift up the tail  and look there.


----------



## saintmathew (Jul 27, 2004)

nice fish matt... male's a hawg!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

good deal THANKS for the pics man...


----------

